# Catch, Clean, and Release



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

Well folks the craziness continues. If ya'll recall about 3 weeks ago I posted here about catching a nice rod and reel while fishing Bastrop Bayou. I had asked ya'll to get the word out, so I could get it back to its owner. After about a week or so, I had pretty much thrown in the towel, thinking that's a one in a million typa thing. Well guess what? Sometimes that one in a million crashes in. Got a PM from Mo on here that a friend of a friend who didnt have a current sign on account had lost a rod in that area. I asked for the dudes number, we spoke, and he described it to a T. Then I asked an extra credit question. What lure and what color? Chartreuse Norton Paddle Tail. Bamn!!! Winner!!! I had already torn the real down and cleaned to prevent corrosion etc. I reassembled and lubed it up it good as new Friday night and Andrew (one lucky *** fisherman) stopped by and picked it up yesterday. We both just laughed in amazement of the odds that were beat and he casted it a few times in the canal behind the house. Needless to say he was a happy camper and gettibgvit back to him made my day. Tight lines Andrew. Enjoy that one in a million rod....it's **** sure a lucky one!!!!!!


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

Trophy Shimano Calcuta catch pics.


----------



## dhudson (Jun 20, 2016)

*Wow!*

What a great representative of fishermen!!!! Not only did you try and locate the owner, but took the ENTIRE reel apart and cleaned it. If that would have been me...the reel would be in my "broke" box and the drag wouldn't be working and it would "catch" when casting. There would have been some extra parts too!!!

Good on you sir!!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

You sure went the extra mile!


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm a super firm believer in living a life that pays it forward. As far as tearing down and cleaning the reel, those old Calcuttas are great reels. It deserved a second chance at life. Plus, I used to restore antique clocks for a living. Fishing reels aren't much sport compared the complexity of a 200-300 year old timepiece that requires refurbishing or remaking of parts by hand etc.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't know about all that great stuff, the chronarchs, were great, calcutta is like saying an ambassador 5000 or 5500 was great, they were what we had. Have, cause i have 3 different colors in my tackle room now, 1 still proudly mounted on a Fenwick pistol grip 6 footer. green to you sir.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Great story. Paying it forward has never been a bad idea for me. Kudos to you and thank you for the kind decisions that you make in life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Cool story that's awesome!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

BFI-TX said:


> I'm a super firm believer in living a life that pays it forward. As far as tearing down and cleaning the reel, those old Calcuttas are great reels. It deserved a second chance at life. Plus, I used to restore antique clocks for a living. Fishing reels aren't much sport compared the complexity of a 200-300 year old timepiece that requires refurbishing or remaking of parts by hand etc.


Way to go Sir!
I have personal experience of you going the extra mile! In my case you went ten miles each way!
Have a great week!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

2cool!!


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

Reality is, kind gestures and actions usually cost us nothing but a brief moment in time. However, they pay huge dividends, far more valuable than money. I have no plans to die rich, my go is to simply leave this earth content.


----------



## speck&spot (Jun 27, 2016)

Awesome story! If everyone had your attitude, imagine what our world would be like today.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Way to go. Always great to read a positive story in todays world.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

giving and doing things for people, knowing you will not necessarily be getting anything in return is truly giving. :texasflag

One gives freely, yet grows all the richer; another withholds what he should give, and only suffers want. Whoever brings blessing will be enriched, and one who waters will himself be watered. :texasflag


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

^^^^^ Agreed. The day you stop keeping score and expecting something in return is the day you free yourself from dissappintment. Pure giving is all gain without he possibility of loss. Can't beat those odds. Unfortunately, philosophies and behaviors mentioned on this post are somehow strange and unusual to the predominately self centered culture of today's world. Sad but true.


----------



## Thestork (Dec 4, 2018)

Finally a feel good story...not many of those around anymore....Thank you.


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

Your very welcome, sir!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

You were definitely persistent in finding the owner......good job!

Matter of fact, I passed you at the boat ramp by the bridge, and you even flagged me down to ask if it might be my pole.

Well done sir! Hope the good dead is returned in favor.


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

My dad always preached to me about character and integrity. He'd say things like "If you always do the right thing you'll never have to look over your shoulder and plus you'll always sleep good at night." My dad never let up....period! To say the least, he wasn't easy on me. Until the day he died, he was teaching or modeling manhood in front of me. You can't get good ole country boy learning from college. Someone's got to live it in front of you. I'm the endproduct of his investment. When I help the lady change a tire, help the elderly load something up at Home Depot, fix a neighbors broken pipe.....you name it (just like my dad did); it makes me smile and think of my dad. That, to me, is priceless.


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

You are a great dude!! Great job!


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 27, 2020)

I need to know what canal since my rods need to be repaired and clean -or do you want me just ship them to you. It be like using my boat usa membership for the ride back to save gas and sobar up on the way to the ramp.


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

You have to at least "accidently" drop them in the canal behind my house. then PM me.


----------



## AKM (Sep 8, 2012)

:texasflagGOD BLESS YOU !!!!


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Awesome job & awesome story! :cheers:


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

Hat off to you sir, well done! 
Best story heard in long time.


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^You bet I'm blessed! Far more than I deserve. But thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Just saw this thread and thought I'd weigh in. Kind of a long tale coming up but well worth the read!


Couple of years ago a friend, JP and I were sight fishing with our fly rods out in Pringle Lake and we decided to relocate out towards Big Pocket. We stowed our gear and push pole, and as I jumped the boat I noticed my fishing partner had put the push pole with the foot towards the back. Since I have a scooter my push pole is stored only a few inches off the water and if you make a hard right turn the water spray can catch the foot and pull the pole right out from the three holders. If stored in the other direction, that possibility is not a concern. So I asked JP if he was good with how he had stored the push pole (Stiffy Hybrid previously owned by the Texas Coast Legend - Billy Sandifer) him knowing full well my requirement for storing the pole. "I see no problem," he said so I replied OoooKkkk! Across the Lake to the front entrance and out towards Big Pocket we went. After about fifteen minutes I looked down to check the gear and noticed the push pole was GONE! We retraced our tracks with no luck what so ever, could be in Pringle Lake or out somewhere in Espirtu Santo Bay. We looked long enough that fuel became an issue. I told JP he just bought a new pole.


Long story shortened - two weeks later we are headed back to POC from Corpus where I just replaced the pole ($890.00 plus gas from Houston) and No I didn't make JP replace the pole because I knew it was stored wrong and I didn't insist on remounting. We met up with a group of our fly club friends who had been fishing all day and sat back with a few cold ones to hear their banter about the days fishing. Two more guys showed up and listened to the catch reports when one of them spouted off, "Well we caught the bigg'n today boys! No One can touch the size of what we caught back in Pringle today. "And you'll never guess what we caught!" I looked over to JP and winked saying, "I'll take some of that action friend" I got a C note that says I Know! Well the bet was on, those two guys were just laughing their behinds off! "OK what was it?" I scratch my head, and got this real puzzled look on my face, now everybody started laughing. I said was it black....Yes! Was it round...they're both getting a little jittery at this point, I said does it have writing on it in Yellow? Yes and it says... that's my Stiffy push pole you guys found! The look on their faces was priceless... So One of them spouts off "well how do you know it's yours?" I said "Cause it has a repair about three feet from the pointed end and I can show you." So outside we all went to their boat. ID completed! It was my push pole that had been floating around back in Pringle LAKE FOR OVER TWO WEEKS!
No I didn't take their money although I should have since I just bought a new one. One of the two said **** I need a better pole too. So I started an auction right their, We'll start the bidding at Two Hundred dollars, first guy said I cant do that right now. JP instantly said I'll give you 2 bills and I said sold! So we had a good laugh, I lessened the cost of my new pole, and my best friend got the pole we call "The Legend" both because of it's connection to Capt'n Billy Sandifer and this story. We used the pole this past weekend and for being at least 18 years old it is still in great shape! Looks like it will get a sanding and re-finish this year for only the second time in it's life as it is has been stored in doors and out of the sun for much of this time. 

So there you have it! Good Karma and all turns out well!


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

Heck ya! Cool stuff. Great story. Thanks for sharing!


----------

